# EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp



## Hechtfreund (19. April 2008)

Hallo,

Was haltet ihr von der *EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp ?*

*Würdet ihr sie eher in 2,75 lbs nehmen oder in 3lbs ?*

*Wäre nett wenn einer ein kurzes Statement zu der Rute abgeben könnte...*

*Ich würde mich auch über "Originalbilder" freuen.*


----------



## CarpMetty (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Moin!!
Also meine Meinung: Finger weg von Exori!!!
Hab nicht gerade gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, und meide die Marke jetzt!!! Mußte aber selber wissen............


----------



## angler2 (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Hallo Hechtfreund,

ich fische die Vanquish Carp von Exori selbst - und kann nur sagen erste Sahne !!!

Vom Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis ist die Rute einfach unschlagbar.

Um Dir einen Rat zur Stärke der Rute geben zu können, wäre es interessant zu wissen, wo Du sie fischen willst. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie in 2,75lbs und ich in 3 lbs.

Übrigens ist die Rute vom Blank mit der X-Flite gleichzusetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MrTom (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> Übrigens ist die Rute vom Blank mit der X-Flite gleichzusetzen.


Ich würde sagen es ist der Blank von der Greys Prodigy und der Chub Vantage-so wird jedenfalls gemunkelt#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## angler2 (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> Ich würde sagen es ist der Blank von der Greys Prodigy und der Chub Vantage-so wird jedenfalls


 
Zu der Chub Vantage kann ich nichts sagen ...

Aber ich habe unter anderem auch die Prodigy von Greys und
es ist definitiv ein andere Blank. Schon von der Aktion her ...
Prodigy - parabolisch ... X-Flite und Vanquish - semiparabolisch !

Für mich ist es der Blank der X-Flite nur hat die Vanqish die "schlechtere" Beringung und einen günstigeren Rollenhalter.


----------



## Spector (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

@Hechtfreund

Hab die Rute in 3lbs und bin sehr zufrieden.....mit dieser Rute machst Du nix falsch..........
http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/gast/klein/vanquish/vanquish.htm


----------



## Hechtfreund (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



angler2 schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtfreund,
> 
> ich fische die Vanquish Carp von Exori selbst - und kann nur sagen erste Sahne !!!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
Also ich fische eigentlich nur in Seen und Teichen in einer Entfernung von maximal 70-80 Meter...meistens aber auch nur in einer Entfernung von ca. 15-25 Meter.
Als Bleigewicht benutz ich eigentlich immer 92 - 106 Gramm.

Mh also ist die Rute schon fast zu vergleichen mit der älteren X-Flite oder was...

Achja ich würd mich echt freuen falls einer mal Originalbilder der Ruten reinsetzen würde.


----------



## Spector (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

nimm die 3 lbs version......die ist schon sehr weich|wavey:


----------



## Neckarcarp (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Servus, ich habe mir auch die Rute gekauft.
Muss sie aber erst mal ausgiebig Testen bevor ich die Rute weiterempfehle.
Habe aber bis jetzt nur gutes gehört.


Achso,ich habe mich für die 3lbs entschieden.


----------



## Nikita (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

bei Wilkerling gibts die greys x-flite plus auch um €200...wäre vielleicht auch ne Überlegung wert;


----------



## Spector (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

die Exori gibbets bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden für 89€(2,75lbs) oder 99€(3lbs)........bei einem ehemals empfohlenen Verkaufspreis von 279,-€....ein sehr gutes Angebot


----------



## Nikita (19. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

oh...dann würd ich auch zuschlagen;


----------



## carpmanni (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

richtig!!!

also ich hatte diese rute auch in 2,75lbs   ist echt top   habe sie bei herrieden auch für 89eu gesehen      da würde ich zuschlagen aufjedenfall !!!!

so wenn du keine extremwürfe machen musst und nen richtig geilen drill haben willst nimm die 2,75  wenn du aber knüppel musst dann nimm die 3lbs


mfg malte


----------



## Spector (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

nur um das mal klarzustellen......selbst die 3lbs Version ist in keinster weise ein "Knüppel"....die ist in der Spitze deutlich weicher als alle meine 2,75lbs Ruten(und ich hab ein paar)...........selbst kleine Carps machen damit Spaß......mir persönlich wäre die 2,75lbs Version schon zu weich......als 3lbs hast Du eine schöne Allroundrute....nur Angeln an sehr schnell fließenden (starke Strömung) Flüssen kannst Du mit der Exori vergessen....


----------



## angler2 (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Für den Einsatzbereich den Hechfreund mit der Rute abdecken möchte - ganz klar 3 lbs !!!


----------



## Hechtfreund (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Hi,

meint ihr wirklich 3 lbs ?

ich kenne die chub outkast in 3 lbs und die ist mir eindeutig zu hart...

mhm


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> ich kenne die chub outkast in 3 lbs und die ist mir eindeutig zu hart...



Genau die gleichen Gedanken gehen mir auch durch den Kopf! Liebägel ja auch mit der Vanquish...kann mich aber net entscheiden!


----------



## Carras (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



angler2 schrieb:


> Zu der Chub Vantage kann ich nichts sagen ...
> 
> 
> 
> Für mich ist es der Blank der X-Flite nur hat die Vanqish die "schlechtere" Beringung und einen günstigeren Rollenhalter.


 

Hallo das ist mal grottenfalsch was Du da sagst. Es ist grade andersrum.
Die Vanquish hat die besseren Ringe und den besseren Rollenhalter. Ringe FUJI SIC sowie ein FUJI DPS Rollenhalter. Was besseres gibt es fast nicht.
Die X-Flite hat keine FUJI Komponenten. Kommt in dem Punkt also etwas schlechter weg.

Ob Prodigy X-Flite usw. den gleichen Blank haben wie die Vanquish??? ich glaube es nicht.Ich habe alle drei Ruten schon natura gesehen, bzw. besitze ich die Vanquish ja.
Fakt ist wohl,....alle Blanks kommen von Greys. Die Exori Vanquish wurde von Greys gebaut, da Exori bei uns den Vertrieb für Greys gemacht hat. Das wird ab diesem Jahr nimmer so sein. Exori wrid zwar ne neue Generation Vanquish auf den Markt bringen, die wird aber nicht so sein wie die erste Vanquish,...die ja von Greys stammte.

Also meine Meinung:

Es gibt gerade keine bessere Rute im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis als die erste Version Vanquish. 

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Xarrox (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Naja also für den Preis werd ich mir auch eine Kaufen :vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Ich hab mir zwei von den Ruten (2,75 lbs.) vor kurzem in Herrieden gekauft. Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall klasse! Die Ruten sind aus meiner Sicht wunderschön verarbeitet und mit original Fuji-Ringen und Fuji-Rollenhalter ausgestattet. 

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:


http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1636/dsc06578jz8.jpg

http://img378.*ih.us/img378/6762/dsc06576ib4.jpg

http://img378.*ih.us/img378/5885/dsc06579le0.jpg

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1166/dsc06581ds4.jpg


----------



## Xarrox (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Die Rute hat aber keine Doppelsteg ringe oder??


----------



## Carras (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Die Rute hat aber keine Doppelsteg ringe oder??


 

Der Startring ist ein Zweistegring der Rest-> Einsteg

die X-Flite hat den Startring und den nächsten als Zweisteg,..dann aber auch Einstegringe.

Guß

Carras


----------



## Xarrox (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Ich find das einsteg ringe immer so unstabil aussehen also ich hab immer angst das di schnell brechen können


----------



## Hechtfreund (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Hallo,

Würdet ihr die jetzt in 2,75 lbs oder in 3 lbs nehmen???

ich weiss echt nicht weiter,

ich kenne die chub outkast in 3lbs und die ist mit definitiv zu hart....


----------



## Hechtfreund (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

hi,
hab grad mit herrieden telefoniert, und es ist nur noch die 2,75 er vorrätig....auch nur noch ein paar ....
er meinte auch das der unterschied von der 3 er zur 2,75 er nicht soo groß sei, stimmt das denn??? so weich is die 2,75 er auch nich oder? 
ich denk das man damit beruhigt 100 gr mit werfen kann oder ....mach ich ja mit den anderen 2,75 er auch...


----------



## Manni1980 (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Hi Phillip,

jetzt kauf die Dinger endlich!!!!!!!#h#6

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe kannst du mit der 2 3/4lbs auch locker Gewichte von 120g raus donnern.

Gruss

Manni


----------



## Blink* (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



Manni1980 schrieb:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> jetzt kauf die Dinger endlich!!!!!!!#h#6
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

ich hätt da mal ne frage

also es ist so ich hab im juni geburtstag(werd 14)

und es ist so das ich ne neue rute, rolle und schnur bekomme

bei der rolle fällt meine wahl auf die baitrunner aero(ich liebe diese rolle hab auch schon zwei aber eine ist kaputt gegangen:c)

bei der schnur wirds dann wahrscheinlich eine geflochtene von berkley



bei der rute bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber die 3,00lbs version scheint perfekt für mich zu sein:k

das eigndliche problem ist der versand bei uns führen sie die rute nicht und meine eltern sind sehr skeptisch bei geschäften mit vorkasse8ich wohn in österreich und wir hatten erst letztlich einige probleme)


würde eine vertraunswürige person die rute kaufen,mir zusenden und ich überweis dann das geld natürlich zahl ich die versandkosten und würd was drauf legen

das kann man auch über pn regeln


----------



## Nikita (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

und du meinst deine Eltern vertrauen einem "Fremden" eher als einem Angelunternehmen?
ich hab schon tausend mal per Vorkasse bezahlt und nie ist was schief gegangen!
klar kanns mal vorkommen dass das Produkt nicht lieferbar ist und man schon bezahlt hat...aber dann wird in der Regel das Geld wieder rücküberwiesen!
hab heute meine x-flite ruten -die ich bei Wilkerling bestellt hab- bekommen...gab überhaupt keine Probleme!
ach ja ich komm auch aus Österreich..also an dem kannst schon mal nicht liegen


----------



## Ronen (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> ich hab schon tausend mal per Vorkasse bezahlt und nie ist was schief gegangen!



Zumal "Angelzentrale Herrieden" ja auch Boardpartner ist ! Da kann man auch wirklich sicher sein, dass man die Ware auch bekommt!


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

@ Karpfencrack: Wenn du ein seriöses Unternehmen, wie Herrieden, Wilkerling, Gerlinger usw. wählst, dann ist das auf jeden Fall kein Problem.
Warum nimmst du die Rolle noch einmal, wenn dir schon mal eine kaputtgegangen ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Bei der Angelzentrale in Herrieden handelt es sich um einen sehr seriösen Angelladen, da kannst Du beruhigt bestellen. Ist einer der bekanntesten Läden für Karpfenangler in Deutschland und wie bereits geschrieben auch Boardpartner.


----------



## MrTom (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> Zumal "Angelzentrale Herrieden" ja auch Boardpartner ist


Nun ja, dass kann aber muss kein Zeichen für Qualität sein, die Catch Company ist ja auch Boardpartner und positive Meldungen über den Laden sind in letzter Zeit selten geworden. Über die AZ Herrieden hab ich allerdings noch nix schlechtes gehört.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

ich hatte probleme mit angelstore.de wir gehen der sache grad nach|gr:

ich werd euch dann mal glauben und die rute bestellen(aber erst in 3wochen):m

@punkarpfen
die rolle selber funktioniert noch 
aber hat einmal vergessen den freilauf ein zu schalten und er bekam einen biss worauf er sich die rute schnappte,stolperte und mit der rolle voran auf den boden fiel

darauf brach die kurbel ab


----------



## Ronen (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



> darauf brach die kurbel ab



Mal ganz naiv gefragt..... geht die denn nicht zu wechseln???


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Die gibt es mit Sicherheit als Ersatzteil!


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

schon aber ich wollte mir sowieso eine neue anschaffen nda die noch das ganz alte modell war und mal ein wechsel an stand


----------



## Xarrox (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine gekauft  für den Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen hab ma ne runde gegoogelt und viele gute sachen über die rute gelesem also die 89€ sind da gut angelegt.

Hab auch noch andere seiten endeckt wo man die rute kaufen kann dann aber zu einem wucher preis von 240€ |bigeyes

Also wer da kauft ist dumm und wer die nicht für 89€ nimmt ist der letzte depp :q

Aber bei Herrieden kann man nur per nachnahme zahlen oder geht da auch vorkasse!?

MFG


----------



## Carras (24. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Aber bei Herrieden kann man nur per nachnahme zahlen oder geht da auch vorkasse!?
> 
> MFG


 

Klar kann man auch per Vorkasse bezahlen

Gruß

Carras


----------



## spinner14 (26. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Sind dann die Versandkosten niedriger?


----------



## Ronen (26. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Hi,

Leute, schaut doch einfach in die AGB`s von Angelzentrale Herrieden!

Um es ganz bequem zu machen..... >>> KLICK <<<

Gruss Ronen


----------



## spinner14 (29. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

Habe mir jetzt auch 2 mal die 12'' 2.75 lb bestellt:vik:.Habe heute dort angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass sie nur noch 5-6 dieser Ruten dahaben,da konnte ich einfach nich wiederstehen.


----------



## schwammkopf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*

auch ich konnte nicht widerstehen, ein absolutes schnäppchen..... klasse blank und fujiringe, mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## spinner14 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXORI - X-Line Vanquish Carp*



schwammkopf schrieb:


> auch ich konnte nicht widerstehen, ein absolutes schnäppchen..... klasse blank und fujiringe, mehr muss man nicht sagen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen,einfach eine super Rute für den Preis.Tolles Design gute Verarbeitung und schöne Aktion.
Kann man nur empfehlen!


----------

